# Konstantin Wecker: Hexeneinmaleins



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

I am not a fan of nonclassical/"real" music, but this song by Konstantin Wecker keeps recurring as an Ohrwurm from many years ago. . . .I hope you understand it? Witches Multiplication Table. . I will post a translation if need be 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuNHJIAjW6k#

The Kerngedank (main thought) is expressed in these words: Immer noch werden Hexen verbrannt auf den Scheiten der Ideologie. . ."even now, witches are still being burned on the bonfires of ideology" . . (free translation - I am not a native german speaker, but my passive understanding is good, as opposed to my active use of the language being somewhat peculiar!)


----------

